# Dwyane Wade buys $1.4 million Chicago townhouse



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

http://blogs.bulls.com/chicago_bulls_blog/2009/08/dwyane-wade-buys-14-million-chicago-townhouse.html



> Has Dwyane Wade purchased his Chicago dream house as a prelude to signing a free agent contract with the Bulls next summer?
> 
> Or is Wade just a clever real estate speculator at a good time?
> 
> ...


Not a good sign...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

First of all that is a Bulls fan's blog. Secondly, Wade is a Chicago native. I think you are making something out of nothing.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If I was playing for the Spurs, Lakers, Hornets... I would still own a house in Miami.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Oh no, he bought a townhouse in his home town! EVERYONE PANIC!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

sMaK said:


> First of all that is a Bulls fan's blog. Secondly, Wade is a Chicago native. I think you are making something out of nothing.


That's not a Bulls' fans blog. That's the blog of a longtime writer for the Chicago Tribune and the former president of the asosociation of sports writers (or something like that).

Regardless, the speculation is a little off based. If Wade was planning on signing with the Bulls, it would have made more sense to get a home near the Bulls practice facility, not near the United Center.

Not to mention the Bulls just got rid of Wade's best friend on the Bulls. I think the way they treated his friend will rub Wade the wrong way.

If Wade was going to come to the Bulls, I think he would have rather the Bulls re-signed Gordon, traded Hinrich to create the cap space for him, and then trade Derrick Rose for front court help.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

BG7 said:


> That's not a Bulls' fans blog. That's the blog of a longtime writer for the Chicago Tribune and the former president of the asosociation of sports writers (or something like that).


He's still a Bulls fan.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

BG7 said:


> Not to mention the Bulls just got rid of Wade's best friend on the Bulls.


Anthony Roberson was Wade's best friend on the Bulls?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Anthony Roberson was Wade's best friend on the Bulls?


Try that guy that Wade brought on a recruiting trip to Miami last offseason.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

BG7 said:


> That's not a Bulls' fans blog. That's the blog of a longtime writer for the Chicago Tribune and the former president of the asosociation of sports writers (or something like that).
> 
> Regardless, the speculation is a little off based. If Wade was planning on signing with the Bulls, it would have made more sense to get a home near the Bulls practice facility, not near the United Center.
> 
> ...


If Wade was to go to Chicago it would be because he wants to play with Rose, so trading him wouldn't help your case.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Also, it is no secret around the NBA Wade was unhappy last season with the behavior and attitude of rookies Michael Beasley and Mario Chalmers.


I love how the media takes the liberty to just make things up when they feel like it. Chalmers and Beasley never displayed poor behavior last season. They may have been fined for small things they're not used to, like dress code violations and whatnot, but I don't see how that can make Wade unhappy. 

This is pathetic. All Chicago sports journalists have to talk about right now is apparently the slim chance Dwyane might come back home. Its really sad. Hopefully they keep building themselves up for a greater disappointment in the end.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

B-Easy said:


> Oh no, he bought a townhouse in his home town! EVERYONE PANIC!!!!



****!!! Trade him now before we lose him for nothing!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Did we land Odom, Boozer or even AI?

No, no and no.

Is Amare on record (several times) saying that hes pretty much a lock to sign with NY?

Affirmative!

Is Bosh going to reject $120+ million for $90 million in these rough economic times?

Doubtful...

Wade re-signing isnt even close to being a lock!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If he were thinking of moving to Chicago, he'd be living in something better than a townhouse.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Did we land Odom, Boozer or even AI?
> 
> No, no and no.
> 
> ...


These guys are attention whores. The only reason Wade/Lebron aren't signing extensions this summer is because they want to get the 6 year deals under the current CBA, instead of just 5 year extensions. Instead of saying that, they of course need to soak in the attention.

If Chris Bosh wants the big money, then Toronto can workout a sign and trade with Miami. They have no incentive not to if Bosh wants to leave. They can get some draft picks from Miami, and also get that massive trade exception, which could really come in handy at the trade deadline.

That might not be a bad rebuilding strategy for the Raptors. Sign and Trade Bosh to Miami, get some draft picks. Use the cap space created from Bosh leaving to sign a max free agent (maybe a guy like Joe Johnson or Carlos Boozer) and then use the traded player exception at the deadline for another big name player.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

None of those things worry me HEATLUNATIC. Im also comforted by your "The Heat would trade their pick before drafting Wade at #5" post that was recently dredged up.

Odom was a long shot. Boozer doesn't fit, and yet can still come. AI was not wanted by Wade, would not have made a significant impact, and is still a possibility as well.

Neither Bosh nor Amare are the be-all, end-all of 2010. Trade possibilities still loom.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Jace said:


> Odom was a long shot. Boozer doesn't fit, and yet can still come. AI was not wanted by Wade, would not have made a significant impact, and is still a possibility as well.


Keep in mind that Beasley fits our system about as well as Boozer does, and that Wade wanted Rose and Mayo over him! You know Rose...the guy that plays in Chicago?



> Neither Bosh nor Amare are the be-all, end-all of 2010. Trade possibilities still loom.


Bosh and Amare *ARE* the summer of 2010! If Miami/Cleveland can team either of them with Wade/Bron we're talking championship! If they dont come its all over!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade never indicated he wanted Mayo over Beasley, for one. Two, Boozer is a bad fit BECAUSE OF BEASLEY. Not to mention Beasley has a more diverse skill-set than Boozer, so no, he does not fit the same way Boozer does.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Jace said:


> Wade never indicated he wanted Mayo over Beasley, for one. Two, Boozer is a bad fit BECAUSE OF BEASLEY.


Yes he did! Then he backtracked when he realized that we werent taking another combo guard over a PF! I love Beasley, but Wade wanted Rose/Mayo and anyone who says otherwise if full of it! 




> Not to mention Beasley has a more diverse skill-set than Boozer, so no, he does not fit the same way Boozer does.


Doesnt play D and likes to take jumpers in the high post and mid range...sounds like Boozer to me. To make matters worse we dont even know if Beasley will be a SF or PF next season. All Spo said last season is that he wanted Beasley to put on 20lbs of muscle, yet now we want him to be a quick PF and a strong SF...aka a combo forward.

What a f'n joke!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

handles like a guard, the ability to create his own shot from the perimeter, three-point range...

still sound like Boozer?

I totally understand the Heat wanting to test out a guy who's clearly a combo-forward at a position we're weak in before a massive FA period where we're going to have insane cap space and want to know how best to spend it. If you can't, I don't know what to say. Clearly he worked at PF. Let's see if he works at SF while we can. It'll diversify his game if anything.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Jace said:


> I love how the media takes the liberty to just make things up when they feel like it. Chalmers and Beasley never displayed poor behavior last season. They may have been fined for small things they're not used to, like dress code violations and whatnot, but I don't see how that can make Wade unhappy.
> 
> This is pathetic. All Chicago sports journalists have to talk about right now is apparently the slim chance Dwyane might come back home. Its really sad. Hopefully they keep building themselves up for a greater disappointment in the end.


Oh whatever, they are just doing there job, don't get your panties in bunch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amare just bought a place on South Beach for over $5 million. 

Amare to Miami


----------

